# Ski-dooing



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So does this site turn into a ski-doo site in winter?

Winter - the time of year in northern regions that we get snow (the white, sometimes fluffy / sometimes freaking wet and heavy stuff). A time when the the temperatures get below freezing. For some of us waaaaay below freezing...just ask BigIzzy. It's worse for 'tobans than 'bertans...I oughta know I used to live there.

Ski-doo - kind of like a really long quad except with no wheels or snorkels. Travels on skis (long thin boards with a lip) at the front and a track (rubber conveyer belt like thing with deep treads) on the back.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never seen a 'ski-doo' in person nor enough snow to do any thing other than scrape up a 12" muddy snow man.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot man.. last year during the winter we rode the creeks and mud pits just like during the summer.
i even rode the creeks barefoot!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

10-4 usually we are still wearing shorts around Christmas..


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I have ridden a snow mobile once when I was younger. We rented them at Tahoe and they were a blast.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

We had a MAJOR ice storm last year


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

what is this "snow" you speak of? I have a Sea Doo. Little boat type thing. Holds 1 - 3 riders. can be used year round when wearing the proper riding gear.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've heard of snow before and even seen it on TV!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always wanted to ride one. Were going to rent them in CO one year until they told me there was a $500 deposit.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Haven't seen snow in 20 yrs. when I lived in southern indiana. South Ga the coldest it gets is in the 30s @ night


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Typical men. I ask a simple question "So does this site turn into a ski-doo site in winter?" and no one actually answers it.  I love the replies though. 

Last year was my frist year riding it. What a hoot. I was going to send you a video (you could see my ski-doo AND snow), but can't upload it :17: I'll look for some pictures when I get home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No. Would be the direct answer your lookin for... haha...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Does that mean I have to go over to the S & M site? Get your minds out of the gutter.....Snow & Mud


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't do that! We'd be glad to look at your snowmobiling pics just that we won't have any to offer in return...Although I bet you could have some fun here in the south with a 'Ski-Doo' on a long muddy pipeline or highline right of way.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your welcome to share your snow encounters with us. Just dont expect many of us to return it, seeing as how, we wont be riding in any snow... haha..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If ya want D, We can get all dressed up in our hunting clothes in the middle of our winter (mid to lower 40's) and take some pics on our quads.

Stay far far away from S & M. They are evil over there and will cast a spell on you so terrible, all your kid's will be born naked.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Don't do that! We'd be glad to look at your snowmobiling pics just that we won't have any to offer in return...Although I bet you could have some fun here in the south with a 'Ski-Doo' on a long muddy pipeline or highline right of way.


Oh I am sure we can provide some from up here in the great white north. :rockn:

I sold my sled a little while back back still hit up the ice drags and such over the winter.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

D don't bother brining out the sled, ride the brute year round, its a blast. I ride on the sled trails around home with my brute and with the big boots on her she sits up on the trails quite nice, JUST KEEP EM ON THE TRAILS. Was riding last winter doin 60 k down a sled trail caught the edge of it and went from 60 too buried before I got my mit on the binders. A few of us ride the snow as a challange, nothing like riding through 3ft of powder, could be 50 below (celsius) with the windchill and your sweating trying too toss the machine around trying too let er eat. So much fun. But I haven't heard of any ATV areas around, so I couldn't tell ya if they go for the snow or not. Just find some drifts and grab a case, machines seem too get more air when the case gets lighter lol oh just noticed u were wondering site, couldn't tell ya, I just got on here this spring


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I rode in snow last year with that freak storm. We had 8" in the driveway and it was a blast. I put on my ski gear and put the stock tires on and shredded them in the slushy street.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

a few years ago workes in alaska threw the winter went riding a few times .. the 1 i rode was fasttttttttttt... but a pain when you get 1 stuck


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm just messing with you guys. Actually we took our quads out in the snow last year...or was it two years ago. Anyway, we had fun. We didn't go anyplace deep or anywhere near water.

The only problem is room. We live in the city and don't have a bit quanset. Myron stores all the toys at his place. He renovated the two car garage, put in a loft and an elevator type thing to move the machines up and down. Late in fall the quads go up and the ski-doos come down. If I was smart...and richer...I'd build a garage at my place. We could keep the winter toys at one place the summer at the other. If a chinook hits take the quads. If it's a blizzard, take the ski-doos. But that's not going to happen anytime soon.

By the way I just read all the comments to Myron. He said that if you guys are speed junkies nothing compares to riding a ski-doo (he has a BF650). High marking in the mountains or just giving it in some deep snow.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay D, I ditch the 4 wheels for 2 wheels in the winter. Hear is a thread 
Dirt bike's on ICE!!!!!! 
and hear are some winter stuff on hear.
video of my boys first donuts
Appleton ride
Winter ride


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

high marking?
chinook?
quanset?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phIshy said:


> high marking?
> chinook?
> quanset?


Quanset = Storage Shed. I know that b/c we have one here that grounds & maintenance refers to as their Quanset Hut, b/c thats what it was, left over from ROTC program before they got new stuff. 

Chinook? Is that some kind of fish?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I think that's when warm air rolls off the rockies and raises the temp rapidly causing storms.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The ski term pineapple express is kind of the same.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Masher said:


> The ski term pineapple express is kind of the same.


billy bong thornton begs to differ!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

High marking - I'm not sure if this is the technical term but it's when you ride up the side of a mountain as high as you go before you have to turn around. You need to turn around when you feel your back end start to sink or you could be stuck in majorly deep snow.

Quanset - P425 is right. Out here it's a huge garage, work shed....kind of like a barn, but usually metal.

Chinook - yup, we love those in winter. It's the warm wind that comes along off the rockies and can bring gorgeous temps. We've gone from f-n freezing parka and snowsuits required to t-shirt weather in a single day or less.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Hay D, I ditch the 4 wheels for 2 wheels in the winter. Hear is a thread
> Dirt bike's on ICE!!!!!!
> and hear are some winter stuff on hear.
> video of my boys first donuts
> ...


I'll have to check the videos out at home. I can't see anything at work.

The one place we went last year had a track for dirt...um snow bikes. It looked like a lot of fun. The good thing is unless you flip or something, if you crash you're landing in soft snow.

We had fun tying big tractor tubes to the back of the snow machines. Holy smokes those things just fly on the snow/ice....and really fly when they go over a bump. I lost a couple of tube passengers that way ...um I mean


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

D we should get the guys here too google slednecks and see what a sled can do in some beauty powder. Check it out guys, these guys are INSANE!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

phIshy said:


> billy bong thornton begs to differ!


Yep, it's also known as really good Cheva....


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

slednecks is NUTS, just search them on youtube. I love watching those guys, even have several dvds. I love ridin my sled. DANG IT, now ya got me wantin to get that out, might just have to do some grass drags or pond skippin this weekend.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Slednecks....yikes!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's my baby


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Nice sled what size engine does she run?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

We ride the the creeks when they are ice and its a great time!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a copy of SleadHeads3 from tahoe films....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Nice sled what size engine does she run?


Thanks. I like it. It's a 1998 Mountain Max 700


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I have a copy of SleadHeads3 from tahoe films....


I'm not sure which is worse....these guys or the Red Bull X-Fighters (the dirt bike dudes). I noticed they have a plane version too. I love watching this stuff...living vicariously through other people's stupidity....um I mean skill.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

sold my sleds. good snow is too hit and miss around here...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Too bad. I know how you feel. That's the only thing that sucks about living in South Central Alberta. The snow doesn't really accumulate much. We have to go to British Columbia or the prairies (Saskatchewan or Manitoba) to get really deep stuff. We'll see what this year brings.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

my family is from northern NY. have 18 sleds in storage around 500 ish acres to ride, Arti cat, Rupp, ski-doo 440 tnt. you name it. Not much use here but watch the weather to fly home and ride. nothing faster on snow.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay I started this thread so I assume I'm allowed to do a 180 with the topic without IBBruin giving me heck...am I right?

Anyway, we got about 5cm of snow last night (I think that's about 2" in your language). OMG, you'd think people in this city have never driven in the stuff before. The roads really weren't bad, except the intersections and some on/off ramps, yet most people chose to go 15-20kmh (that about 5mph in the US). ahhhhhh

I try to be a patient person, but there's only so much I can take. I was "this close" to going on the blvd and just bypassing everyone. I need a 4 x 4 truck.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd never give you any "heck". Just messin. If you say stop, I'm done.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I miss the SNOW:yup:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'd never give you any "heck". Just messin. If you say stop, I'm done.


I guess I should have put a smiley in there. I'm only messing with you too. I have to pick on someone...why not be you?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We're chinooking right now. There's snow on the grass but it's 10 above (I think that's about 50F for you guys). Tomorrow's supposed to be about 17/63.

We really wanted to go quadding because it's going to be nice and muddy, but my nose is more conjested than the roads were 2 days ago. :aargh4:


----------



## Kesa (Sep 12, 2009)

I Raced for arctic cat in the 90's after winning some semi pro races in the MRP. I cant run em much anymore after back surgery, but ditch bangin a 440 is like the ultimate high. Up here we used to get 4' of snow before spirit mountain and put 300 miles on our race sleds and kick *** when November came around. My Son wants to get into it and I'm lookin at gettin a few 440's to have in the shop for him to play on and see if he takes to it. Cool thread, makes me think of a lot of good sledding times and accomplishments I have made in racing. Keep this one going!!!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

huh! wtf! it's snowing there already? snow? wth?


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

2-3 inches on the ground here this morning when i went bowhunting... wont last though, near 60 by Tues...


----------

